# My Cats......



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

Persephone ^

 

Charcoal (lives with my dad) ^




^ Bob, who recently got very thin and had to be put down... 





Eris - The friendliest cat in the house, always trying to get into the milk or food- anything really.



^ That's Hecate, she's a little monster- knocking things off tables, putting stuff in her water bowl, generally just being a brat. Normal cat stuff.



^ This is Hecates brother Hades. He is soooo swet and makes the cutest sad/confused face ever.



There's more, but that was already a lot of pictures... oh well



This is not my cat, but he eats from my yard. ^




This is cross-eyes. She's a partially feral outside cat. She refuses to come inside.




This is black-and-white. She lives outside and also refuses to come in.





This is Zephyrus. We just pulled him in from outside before christmas. He's real sweet, and an indoor cat now. He just got neutered last week.




^ This cat is a mystery to us. She (he?) looked super pregnant so we brought her inside, and she never had kittens... She's still really fat (in an awkward, unnatural way...) This cat is difficult to decided the gender on. Names are either Artemis or Atlas. (this cat should be altered, considering the tipped ear, and she'll be going into the vet soon though to make sure.) She's black and whites best friend and now they're sad because they can't be buddies.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Your cats are beautiful!! I love the little smudge on Persephone's nose  And I adore Hecate! My Remy is a tortoiseshell, the second one I've owned. Both tortoiseshells were/are terrible for knocking things off surfaces/catching things they shouldn't/being generally naughty. I do believe it's in their genes 

I'm very sorry to hear about Bob :-( It is truly heartbreaking to lose any pet, but to me, cats are something particularly special. Therefore I offer you many Internet hugs.

Interestingly, regarding Hades- Remy's two male litter mates were also gingers


----------



## ThetaSigma (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, she's the first tortie I've had since I was little and she is a real troublemaker lol


----------

